# AHH... The Rain at last!!



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Finally here in sunny California, we are getting some much needed rain. So far about 5 inches in the past couple of days. Hopefully it is enough to get the Lupines out of the ground next door. 
It is good for CA, but misery for Mr. Ferguson. Here he is sitting and watching his very WET world. I did give him a break and took him walking , the rain let up, and was more like Seattle weather, foggy and misty, but still a good CA 65 o. Thank goodness I had bought him a nice fresh, messy, bone to chew, and he has been busily gnawing away, and staying out of trouble.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, the rainy day Vizsla... a sad, sad, sight! But I am glad you guys are finally getting some rain. Those of us in Michigan would also be happy to send you some of our snow.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Today the trails were a bit moist. We had the hills to ourselves for over an hour. Dogs loved the very soft earth. Saturday, right after the rain went through the Bay Area, we went into some of our favorite hills and for two hours not another soul was out. Finally the little creek, that normally runs from late October until July had a small flow of water. The hills are green.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

We've had our fair share of the 'wet stuff' over here in the UK over the past few months!!!

The pups have found out what their webbed paws were designed for!!

And we (humanes) now consider Goretex(TM) to be our 'second skin' !!! :-\

Hobbsy

A few pic's of a coastal town near us!!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...+of+porthcawl+storm&biv=i|4;d|ZfsRccPUlb8j4M:


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Chuck some our way if you've had your share. We are a ........err.......touch dry at the moment. Lucky we have a water license, as we are having to pump from the river to fill the water tanks. Everything smells muddy. My dishes, my clothes, me, the pups........... Can't wait for some rain. Just lucky we don't have any stock to worry about. Farmers are shooting them at the moment. Cheaper to put a bullet in them than it is to freight them to the saleyards and sell them. Cost of transport, outweighs what they are getting for them. Most are hand feeding and just shooting them as they go down to the ground. In the hope there will be some breeding stock left still when the rain finally arrives. Very sad. If you want an inkling of what's really going on here in oz, jump onto and have a look at how the poor buggars are living. 

http://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/sunday-night/-/watch/21779721/sun-2-mar/?play=1


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Rain? I am jealous! Minus 50 C here and no sign of spring :'(


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, We had a rip roaring Thunder and Lightning storm last eve, and Fergy decided barking at Thor would make it all better, which it did not. But We all survived, and there was no trauma... a good thing. Pearl is just oblivious to all environmental elements, and a very calming persona for Mr. F... bizzerk V. 
Just don't let a Raccoon in the yard, or miss mild mannered Pearl becomes Miss Malificant MR.Hyde, and the Wicked Witch all rolled into one!!!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Kafka doesn't like the rain. This is her at a friend's house..staring at the crazy rain.
The first day it started pouring I opened the door to the backyard bc she was waiting...then she saw the rain and ran straight back to bed! Such a Californian dog..not used to anything.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We like running in the rain! We hit two typically well traveled local trails and were all alone the majority of the time. Rain and mud yes, but worth it for the private run. Ran into a lot of wild life, thank goodness for e collars.


----------

